# Good ole' "old" Dart



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here's one I built about 30-35 years ago that has survived, me, 4 sons, and 10 grandsons. It has been rebuilt about 4 times as best as I can remember. The reason it has a vinyl looking top now is because as the new paint job was drying, a stupid grass hopper landed right smack dab in the middle of the top... His legs were stuck in the tacky paint and was a pain to sand off..*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I recently fabricated these old school traction bars and stuck them on...*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice looking survivor!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice job. What did you use for the hoses in your engine? They look so real.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Always liked those old Darts.


----------



## bcozzi71 (Aug 24, 2015)

wow that looks amazing! love the detail on the engine.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job. I had a 74' dart with a 318. pretty quick.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Gotta admit my mistake here... I confused this Dart with a model in this pic taken about 30-35 years ago. This Dart isn't the one I thought it was... This one was built about 15-20 years ago... It still has been rebuilt many times...
I guess my batteries are getting weaker...*


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to own a 72 dart with a 318. Green, white vinyl top, white seats. Loved that car. A hail storm ruined the body but did it ever run great. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

neat set diorama


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Slapper bars and slicks!, love it.


----------

